# DNE November Car Meet



## DNE (Jan 29, 2003)

Here is the info:

Have fun with fellow Nissan Enthusiast. Catch up with some old friends or make new ones. Your car does not needed to be modded. We have cars from bone stock to fully modded and everything in between. Tell your friends and other Nissan/Infinty owners to come. 

When:Sat. 11-11-06 usually every 2nd Saturday of the month
Time: 5:00 PM-until ???
Place: Curly’s Restaurant 9310 Forest Lane, Ste 362 Dallas, TX 75243 
South West corner of Forest & Abrams, just West of 635

This is for now. We need some help to find another place to meet, that will allow us to have all the cars there. 


We will be having Cash/Prize (Raffle) at the meet. So make sure to show up and WIN!


MAP


HYBRID MAP



.


----------

